# dvd x copy platinum



## Blockhead (Jan 20, 2004)

anyone else using DVD x copy and having problems after updating to SP2.
My preban copy worked great up until i put in a new version of windows containing SP2 now it wont work at all. just curious if anyone else has this problem


----------



## TBenning (Mar 8, 2004)

I am using DVDXCopy on a WinXP SP2 machine. The Simple and advanced portions still work fine after my SP2 upgrade. The DVD XRescue DVD recovery program refuses to run after the upgrade.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DVD X Copy Platinum on XP SP 2 works fine for me too. I can't speak for X Rescue since I didn't install it.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm using DVDXCopy Platinum on an XP SP2 machine with no problems. Haven't tried X Rescue so can't comment. I also use a nice little program called 123copydvd. It's simple, reliable and only cost $30. I think I paid about $150 for Platinum right before they pulled it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

There are other options available that are so much better than dvd x copy and they are not only free but just as simple to use. 

PM me for more info.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> There are other options available that are so much better than dvd x copy and they are not only free but just as simple to use.
> 
> PM me for more info.


can we say doom9...


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Alright dfergie, what's doom9? I thought Doom was a first person shooter game.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DVD Shrink

http://www.dvdshrink.org/what.html

Free and easy to use.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_what's doom9?_

Its a website dedicated to video editing. No real need to keep it secret. Plenty of legitimate uses for the software located there.

http://www.doom9.org


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> DVD Shrink
> 
> http://www.dvdshrink.org/what.html
> 
> Free and easy to use.


Use shrink in combination with DVD Decrypter. It will decrypt many new movies which platinum can no longer crack. 
http://www.dvddecrypter.com/

Try this site for step by step instructions. It takes longer than Platinum, but it has more options than platinum and it works on movies such as Troy, Grudge, Forgotten which platinum no longer decodes. As Chris said, it's free.

Freeware Backup Instructions


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry I did not respond ntexasdude, but I was asleep, (working nites) I have ripped several of my favorite scenes from my movies using dvd shrink and have put them on one dvd...have also did same with concerts, but cannot get dts-only 5.1... Btw, you have the option with dvd decyrpter for it to search for new updates every time you load...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

There is a divx thread in the htpc forum at avs that has me interested, I have my X1 hooked to a htpc and have thought about getting the Ati hd card (for the living room pc )for my Hd set in the living room...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

dfergie.. how about a link to that AVS thread? I am always interested in ways to improve my X1.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Richard King said:


> dfergie.. how about a link to that AVS thread? I am always interested in ways to improve my X1.


 Heres one thread, it is not the divx one... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=478263 Heres the divx.. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=506787 sorry I did not get back to ya sooner but, worked last night... I have my X1 hooked up thru a vesa adapter ava from infocus, it goes thru a data transfer switch I got from amazon (allows you to switch from one vga input to another) I have my Replay and My dvd components going into a switch and then into the vesa adapter into the A side of the data switch, I have my htpc going thru the B side... running ffdshow...I like the PQ better thru the htpc on dvds...


----------

